#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές/Φορολογικά >  > > >  >  >  Χάρης - Φόρος 2013 : Πρόγραμμα υπολογισμού φόρου εισοδήματος

## Xάρης

*ΔΩΡΕΑΝ* πρόγραμμα σε μορφή excel για τον υπολογισμό του φόρου εισοδήματος μηχανικών ελευθέρων επαγγελματιών, μισθωτών, συνταξιούχων. 
Οι υπολογισμοί γίνονται και με τα νέα δεδομένα του κατατεθέντος νομοσχεδίου και με τα προηγούμενα ισχύοντα του 2012.
Γίνεται και υπολογισμός των τεκμηρίων αλλά και του ΕΕΤΗΔΕ.
Δεν συνυπολογίζεται τυχόν προκαταβολή φόρου.
Δίνεται η δυνατότητα στον χρήστη να αλλάξει τους επιμέρους συντελεστές σε περίπτωση που αλλάξουν μέχρι τη δημοσίευσή του σε ΦΕΚ.

Η παρούσα είναι η έκδοση *2.01*.

Για προτάσεις βελτίωσης και αναφορά προβλημάτων, εδώ είναι ο κατάλληλος χώρος.
Σας "ακούω" :Χαρούμενος: 
-----------------------------------------------------
Το πρόγραμμα μπορείτε να το κατεβάσετε από *ΕΔΩ*.

----------

dn102

----------


## dn102

Δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να κάνεις online διασύνδεση για τίς μελλοντικές αλλαγές με το Υπουργείο Οικονομικών(!) :Χαρούμενος: 

Ευχαριστούμε Χάρη για άλλη μία φορά

----------


## Xάρης

Ξέρεις πόσες φορές άλλαξα μέχρι τώρα συντελεστές, πρόσθεσα φόρους, εκπτώσεις κ.λπ.;
Φαντάζεσαι.
Είπα να το ανεβάσω όπως είναι, έστω και αν δεν έχει ψηφιστεί ακόμα το τελικό κείμενο, καθότι τουλάχιστον κατατέθηκε στη βουλή και πέρασε την πρώτη ψηφοφορία.
Εδώ είμαστε για τις ενημερώσεις.

----------


## kostasaig

Για καποιον λόγο δεν μπορώ να βρω το αρχείο... Χρήσιμο πάντως. THANkS...

----------


## Xάρης

Ζήτησα να προσθέσουν τον σύνδεσμο στο πρώτο μου μήνυμα.

--> "Το πρόγραμμα μπορείτε να το κατεβάσετε από ΕΔΩ."

----------

ΣΩΤΗΡΗΣ

----------


## dpetro17

ΧΑΡΗ  ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ
Πήρε το μάτι σου προγραμματάκι να τυπώνεις απόδειξη (π.χ. Ενοικίου ) ?
Σήμερα γράφτηκα ....
ΝΑΣΤΕ ΟΛΟΙ ΚΑΛΑ

----------


## Xάρης

Όχι ειδικά για ενοίκια, για τιμολόγια θα βρεις ΕΔΩ.

----------

